# Trainer in Palm Springs Area



## onyxboy (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm looking for a Schutzhund trainer in the Palm Springs California area. Any one know of a trainer in that area or near Beaumont? Onyx is a 2 year old GS and is just a beginner.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Have you tried googling Schutzhund Clubs? I train with the Lake Matthews Schutzhund Club in Riverside, I live in the High Desert but the hour drive is worth it. I can give you the number if you like.


----------



## onyxboy (Jun 6, 2010)

That would be wonderful! If its worth the while yes then.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

The number is 951-237-9739. The trainers name is Pete Medina. It's a fun, active club and you'll enjoy it.


----------



## onyxboy (Jun 6, 2010)

LARHAGE said:


> The number is 951-237-9739. The trainers name is Pete Medina. It's a fun, active club and you'll enjoy it.


Thank you I do know about Pete. Can you tell me what to expect on the first visit with Onyx? What will he start with? He does know come, sit, still working on down and release. What times do you go? Thank you so much


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

onyxboy said:


> Thank you I do know about Pete. Can you tell me what to expect on the first visit with Onyx? What will he start with? He does know come, sit, still working on down and release. What times do you go? Thank you so much





I think the best thing to do is call and talk to Pete, he will want to know the age of your dog and what your goals are, than he will work out a plan for the two of you, They meet several times a week. I go on Sundays as I work during the week, they do tracking very early, especially in the summer to beat the heat, than we do Obedience and Bitework later.


----------



## onyxboy (Jun 6, 2010)

Sounds like a plan to me than you so very much


----------

